# Pictures of the flock - Pic heavy as usual



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My beautiful, sweet Baretta. My white birds are the softest, most plush feeling birds. 























































My pretty Paisley baby.














































Paisley and Noelle



















Noelle, taking a break from demanding scritches.










My sweet Indira. 



















After a bath










Lorenzo after a bath


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i love the one photo of paisley, 4 photos down!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My pretty and sweet boy Tobias





































Some of my gorgeous Zoey. It is going to break my heart to have to clip her pretty cinnamon wings.




























The sisters (I don't think they are actually sisters, but they came from the same breeder and act like sisters. They bicker with each other frequently but can't stand to be apart).










The only decent picture I could get of Bailey. She isn't very photogenic.










And a few group pics

In the tree - Izzy (hiding), Quinn, Phoebe, and Lorenzo



















Phoebs










And eating noodles

Quinn and Zoey




















Quinn



















Quinn, Bailey, and Toby










And little Quinnie's last girlie feather fell out. He is a man now!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i love the one photo of paisley, 4 photos down!


Thanks! I like that one, too!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

jaimes i need to steal a photo of zoey.... shes got streaking in her flights...... you will see why LOL can i?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My floor looks horrible! I do vacuum every day, but with 12 birds, a dog and bunny, well...


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> jaimes i need to steal a photo of zoey.... shes got streaking in her flights...... you will see why LOL can i?


Sure, feel free to use any of my pics any time. If you ever need specific pics just ask and I will try to get what you need.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its been added to this thread... we've been trying to figure out something LOL

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31674&page=6


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

All your birds are gorgeous as always. I especially love Quinn's markings on his back!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bailey. I love Quinn's markings, too.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I wantz tha Baretta. 

She's so fluffy and soft looking. <3


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You have your little girl Farrah instead. . I don't think you really want Baby B.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> You have your little girl Farrah instead. . I don't think you really want Baby B.


I know. She was sitting in my lap the other night and laid down and I was giving her scritches like a lap cat or something. It just melted me inside and out.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, that is so sweet!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

> My white birds are the softest, most plush feeling birds.


Wait, don't you mean your PINK birds?  I love all your pics AND all your birds!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you! The pink is wearing off lol! She molted a pink feather and I would've kept it but the birds chewed it up.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha! About your title...how could pictures of your flock NOT be pic heavy??! Lol!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Haha! About your title...how you pictures of your flock NOT be pic heavy??! Lol!


LOL! Very good point!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Gorgeous photos . Lorenzo is so sweet


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Lorenzo is a very sweet little guy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!! Man you got some lovely babies!!! And super fluffy too!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh they are all so beautiful!! You're so lucky. Awesome photos, too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

As I was scrolling down, I keep thinking "oh that's my favorite one, no that one". They are all so pretty, but I think Paisley may be my real favorite. She is gorgeous


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all so cute and adorable


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

My ultimate favorite will always be the white face lutinos! so beautiful! and you said they were the softest fluffiest ones?! just adds to it!lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DannyA said:


> My ultimate favorite will always be the white face lutinos! so beautiful! and you said they were the softest fluffiest ones?! just adds to it!lol


Hey now- Baretta is mine! lol.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, those are some really beautiful birds. The pied is my favorite, s/he looks like patchwork. Love it!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow they are all so beautiful!! I love the ones getting scitches, sooo cue!!


----------

